# A New Quote I Found



## goat boy (Feb 19, 2014)

I this is a quote i found and wan't to know what everyone thinks of it.
Quote: There are a million ways to make the world worse, But allmost impossible to make it better.... Joey E Ross

Amazing This Guy Can Really Right.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 19, 2014)

goat boy said:


> I this is a quote i found and wan't to know what everyone thinks of it.
> Quote: There are a million ways to make the world worse, But allmost impossible to make it better.... Joey E Ross
> 
> Amazing This Guy Can Really Right.


What do I think of it?
Not much. History itself has proven him wrong. We now have clean potable water in most of the world--electricity, roads, education for the masses, reliable communications, have the capacity to feed the world, and the infrastructure to deal quickly with disasters in a timely fashion. Gone are the days, in most of the world, where entire civilizations are wiped out by disease in a single generation. We have both plans and a workable means to prevent the same extinction the dinosaurs suffered from. It may not be a 50/50 match, where every negative action we take is matched by a positive, but it's a lot closer than what that writer presents. "Almost impossible"? not even close.


----------



## goat boy (Feb 19, 2014)

All right i will try to find another quote from the same guy and see what you think of it. Not all of his stuff could be Wrong.


----------



## goat boy (Feb 19, 2014)

Allright here's one. Quote: Suger is poisen and very popular and yet we eat it with every meal. The world is slowly getting sweeter and sweeter as it go's on, we just get Fat..... Joey. E. Ross.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Feb 19, 2014)

Sounds like a child's report for health class....


----------



## goat boy (Feb 19, 2014)

All right i give up on this guy. Perhaps some one else?


----------



## AshleyFishy (Feb 19, 2014)

"None are more hopelessly enslaved than those who falsely believe they are free ." Johann Wolfgang von Goethe

"Life takes its own turns and makes its own demands, writes its own story. And along the way, we start to realize we are not the author."
Goerge W. Bush

"Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened."
Dr. Seuss

"Courage is resistance to fear, mastery of fear, not absence of fear."
Mark Twain

There are so so many. I highly recommend Mark Twain, Benjamin Franklin and Oscar Wilde as a few to start with.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 20, 2014)

AshleyFishy said:


> "None are more hopelessly enslaved than those who falsely believe they are free ." Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
> 
> "Life takes its own turns and makes its own demands, writes its own story. And along the way, we start to realize we are not the author."
> Goerge W. Bush
> ...


Hear Hear!!


----------

